# Prolapsed Disc - Advice!



## Stwutter (5 Nov 2008)

Hi. In 1995 I slipped a disc in my back (aged 23 - a long time before cyling) just getting out of a car. Over time and with some light physio it got better and I thought nothing more of it. In 2002 I started cycling and suffered no ill effects from my back, until in 2005, when I suffered a recurrence of the prolapse. Again, it got better over time (usually takes 3-6 weeks to get back to normal, although there's always an mild ache in my back which I live with). The abridged version is that my back 'goes' around every 6-9 months, with the recovery period around a month each time.

In March this year it happened again. As I was getting hitched in June, I felt it wise to knock cycling on the head until after that, as I had visions of zimmer-framing my way up the aisle at 35 which would not have gone down too well... so I sold the my shiny 3K bike for a relative pittance on eBay to put towards the honeymoon, and just cut cycling out of my life for a bit. 

After coming back from my Honeymoon , I saw a specialist and had a cortizonal epidural, which killed any pain for a few days. I was advised that I had a 60% chance that this could solve the long term issue, but as for cyling it was a case of 'suck it and see'. However, 10 days ago I felt another pop, and was in pain again for 72 hours. However, I should add that this has got better much more quickly than usual, and is back to realtive normality already, whcih I guess is a good sign.

If anyone has any advice on this it would be greatly appreciated. I've tried physio, a chiropractor & even accupuncture, but with no real success (and at £30-40 a time). I've been advised that full surgery is an option by my specialist, but he has warned that there is a 10% chance that there may be some side-effects of this, which could include loss of feeling in one or both legs, and numerous other things. My GP actually said surgery on slipped-discs should be a last resort if the potential benefits are worth the risks, and said that it can be the start of a slippery-slope, so I really want to avoid this option. Pilates has been mentioned as an option, and generally the whole 'core' strength thing seems to be the way to go. But will this really prevent further problems?

I guess back troubles are probably not best served by road cycling, but I do miss it badly, and thought the best advice may come from fellow cyclists. I've tried a few back-realted forums, and they mean well, but most of the advice is based on just getting to work and back, to the shops or playing wit the kids, as opposed to being able to cycle 100 miles on a Sunday!

Cheers.


----------



## gavintc (5 Nov 2008)

I have suffered back pain most of my life and was recently referred to a physio. It worked to a point, but in the last month, I took 3 sessions with a sports massage therapist. It would be unfair to give him complete credit over the physio, but he did give me some excellent exercises that have transformed my well being and I am convinced made my recovery quicker. 

I think the main benefits for me :

a. learnt to do some pilates (this develops the internal 'core' muscles that strengthen you back.
b. good daily stretching exercises


----------



## Ravenz (5 Nov 2008)

... if you get medical clearance to exercise then I would recommend doing a suitable program.. 
Core strength is a vital part but to begin with you need to start carefully.. perhaps to the point tho' of not attending a full blown pilates class where other participants are at a much higher level than yourself... Working on posture and controlling your stability can be done very effectively using fit balls... balance boards etc etc.. and getting to the stage of being able to ride again being a very positive goal.. good luck.. I think you already know in yourself your potential.. just get some tuition on how to exercise to build yourself up gradually....

... hmmmm missed that bargain on ebay by the way ;-)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (5 Nov 2008)

http://www.spinal-foundation.org

I believe it's possible to get a referral on the NHS. 

In the end I wasn't treated by him, but I did have a long consultation in order to get a definitive diagnosis. I really believed what he said whereas all the other 'experts' I had seen had been totally ambivalent.


----------



## craigwend (9 Nov 2008)

All of the above 
(I have a prolapse disc from twenty years ago that flares up occasionaly, this year ended up needing physio for the first time)

& complete reworking of your bike position ( 2 of my bikes the bars re above the saddle), not very aero, but can ride when the back pain kicks in, or shorter frame, stem, bespoke frame, bespoke measuring? may not be the position you had before, but beter than none.


----------

